# 1951 Shelby Pics...



## Antney (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello, I'm new at this so I thought I'd get some feedback, this is the first bike I purchased and the first bike I've restored, I'm having a great time with these bikes, I started about 3 months ago and now have 8 on my list of things to do. Here is a before and after, I'm still waiting on some more chrome from the platers and this one is done...


----------



## JRE (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice. Have any other Shelbys. I've got three 1936 Airflos I'm working on.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job! Looks great!


----------



## Antney (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have 2 girls Flying Clouds and a 20" Shelby Flyer I got for my son. A Higgins tank bike with the exhaust pipes on the tank? and a Firestone Super Cruiser...and looking for more every day...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking good--did you repaint the bike? Who is doing your chrome? v/r Shawn


----------



## Antney (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, everything was taken down to bare metal and refinished. A company here called Ramos plating did the chrome work, not cheap but they do a nice job...Thanks, T


----------

